# Beanie flip question.



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Where can I get some good rubber elastic for a homemade beanie flip? Innertubes aren't very elastic anymore and wide rubberbands wear out fast.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Try this forum: http://thecatapultkidslingshot.myfastforum.org/index.php

I think the guy that runs it and a few others sell rubbers that they cut from sheets of elastic they get in bulk. They make tapered bands and they're supposed to work great.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

what is a beanie flip?


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Go to Wal-Mart and buy the replacement rubber band for their wrist rockets or go to the doctor and get a couple of their blood draw tourniquets.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

medical supplies , my father in law was going to a theripist for his sholder and she kept sending him home with lenghts of different color elastic tubing to do different exercises the colors were for diggerent tentions 

otherwise ther is a tubing used in making fishing tackle i forget what they are called but when i fished wire line and 1lb weight it went after that and before the dodger and leader it took up the shock of the fish hitting and helped set the hook then all i had to do was bring them up off the bottom kinda like reeling in a log but it catches lakers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

LesleyS said:


> what is a beanie flip?


If you'll click on the web address that Ed Norman posted you will see what a beanie flip is. 

Ed that is an excellant web site. I think they have it all figured out and gave me some good ideals to go on. Thank you very much.

I have the beanie flip that wally world sells. I don't like the elastic tubing they have on them. My home made beanie flip with rubberbands work better except that the wide rubberbands that I use don't last very long.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't visited that forum in a while and now I see they are using Theraband latex exercise and rehab bands that they cut down. They use the gold color, which is strongest. You can order it for $7-8 for 5.5"X5', which might last a long time. Next time we get to town I might stop at some big drugstore or something and see if I can get it there. 

I like the molded pouches they make. It looks like you could soak your leather, put a 45 caliber roundball in it and squeeze it in a 54 caliber roundball mold and end up with a molded pouch.


----------

